# Vastus Medialis - Exercises for Growth



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I have a problem with my Vastus Medialis (the teardrop shaped muscle above the knee), in that it wont grow. It didn't grow the first time, and there is no movement this time around either. When I first trained, I did so for about 6 years I guess. Had good quads and supporting muscles, big calves, but no VM muscle. It almost looks like it has meen sanded flat. 20 years on and its stil the same. I have tried a number of ways to hit it more. Different foot positions when squatting or pressing. Different types of squats (standard, front, the ones you hold in the crook of your arm - name escapes me). Holding leg extensions and squeezing at the 'top ' of the movement. Nothing seems to cause it grow.

I would just like to balance my legs out better, so am looking for any advice on how to hit this little bugger and make it grow. If it is to be the way it is then I guess I will just have to accept it. However as well as the aesthetics, I am concerned that it might affect the knee joint at some point (although if I have lasted to 45 without any real non-impact injuries, then this may not be a real concern).

Can anyone suggest anything?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Have you tried hack squats mate?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Leg extensions feet forwards is when I can feel it most


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Front Squats

Staggered Leg Press


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Have you tried hack squats mate?


they are the opening exercise on leg days at the moment, so will be monitoring this closely, as to whether they is an impact.

thanks for the suggestion

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

xpower said:


> Leg extensions feet forwards is when I can feel it most


X,

you mean toes pointed?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Front Squats
> 
> Staggered Leg Press


Fronts dont do it unfortunately.

Can you explain a little more on the staggered leg press though.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> X,
> 
> you mean toes pointed?
> 
> ...


 Yes mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

xpower said:


> Yes mate


Will give this a blast next session.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

DiggyV said:


> Holding leg extensions and squeezing at the 'top ' of the movement.


worst thing to do.do leg extensions nd only use the top prt of the movement [bout 30 degrees] nd never lock out or it shifts emphasis to other muscles.go for lots of reps nd watcch to make sure its the VM thats doing the work,you'l see it twitch


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

gb666 said:


> worst thing to do.do leg extensions nd only use the top prt of the movement [bout 30 degrees] nd never lock out or it shifts emphasis to other muscles.go for lots of reps nd watcch to make sure its the VM thats doing the work,you'l see it twitch


thanks, will give it a go also on next session.

That exercise was given to me by a guy that I trust from my gym that, but hey, I am willing to give everything a go. 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

Check this out pal. If its good for him then im sure itll be good for you

http://www.charlespoliquin.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/693/The_VMO_Solution.aspx


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Our very own James Llewellin doing the staggered leg press;






Never embedded before so fingers crossed that works..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hack squats with a barbell and sissy squats are the only two exercises I feel have made a noticable difference to my vastus medialis. Main thing is genetics, but I have found that when at around 8% b/fat or less mine suddenly seem to look more pronounced and visible, and I think that much like with the horseshoe shape of the triceps, low b/fat can help reveal the vastus better.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

aben said:


> Check this out pal. If its good for him then im sure itll be good for you
> 
> http://www.charlespoliquin.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/693/The_VMO_Solution.aspx


Thats an interesting article, and Charles knows his stuff, will give this serious consideration.



ah24 said:


> Our very own James Llewellin doing the staggered leg press;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THere seems to be a common thread that the VM is hit low down in the exercise, I think that this will form the basis of a new routine. I'll run it for 16 weeks and see if there is anything noticeable.



Dtlv74 said:


> Hack squats with a barbell and sissy squats are the only two exercises I feel have made a noticable difference to my vastus medialis. Main thing is genetics, but I have found that when at around 8% b/fat or less mine suddenly seem to look more pronounced and visible, and I think that much like with the horseshoe shape of the triceps, low b/fat can help reveal the vastus better.


I think genetics may well be an issue here, I managed to grow muscle in pretty much all other areas, even calves! but VM has always refused to grow.

Will be giving it a serious thrashing though for the next 4 months and see what happens.

Thanks

Diggy


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Perhaps consider doing some activation work like TKE's if it doesn't seem to tense properly when doing closed chain exercises like squats. Making sure it is actually working is more important for it's development than trying to change foot position etc


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Personally, i changed my legs routine to higher reps and adding in drop sets on some exercises and they responded better the say 6-8 going as heavy as possible.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Perhaps consider doing some activation work like TKE's if it doesn't seem to tense properly when doing closed chain exercises like squats. Making sure it is actually working is more important for it's development than trying to change foot position etc


This relates to something else I was thinking about with getting good quad development, especially muscles like the vastus - really important to tense the quads hard to get the best devlopment I think, so choosing exercises that allow you to do this most easily, whatever the exercise, will probably help a fair bit over time.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

DiggyV said:


> thanks, will give it a go also on next session.
> 
> That exercise was given to me by a guy that I trust from my gym that, but hey, I am willing to give everything a go.
> 
> ...


same with leg preses. only use top 30 degrees nd dont lock out.knees bend bout 3 inches max nd pile on the weight.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I find Hack squats great for hitting the tear drops and leg extension with toes pointing out.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Anything that involves knee extension, making sure you as the others have said you give them a good squeeze.

There's absolutely zero evidence to suggest any form of foot/hip position provides greater emphasis upon VMO; however exercises that focus on the anterior chain more than posterior (i.e front squats over back squats) will give you more quad work in general, but make sure you maintain structural balance and integrate enough posterior/hip dominant work.


----------



## Brownz (Mar 31, 2011)

i do 12-15 reps for my legs u wont believe the shear definition and size of my quads and hamstrings , i have big legs already because of the genetics in my family. I find i respond better to 12-15 reps as opposed to 6-12 reps for my legs.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

stick to 12 reps and on leg extensions hold the contraction for 3 seconds for each rep try and get that mind to muscle connection with the teardrop especially


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you tried Bulgarian split squats with front foot elevated? or high step ups? All for high reps


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

brianwardle said:


> Have you tried Bulgarian split squats with front foot elevated? or high step ups? All for high reps


Yup - have tried teh Bulgarians, not the step ups though.

Cheers


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

the VMO (tear drop muscle) is a postural muscle responsible for stabalising the knee. It has a high percentage of slow twitch muscle fibres, meaning it will responds better to high reps. try 2-3 sets of high stepups with reps ranging from 25-30


----------

